# How do I use my trailer's external hooks? (horse ties)



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here I am with yet another newbie question. I know this has got to seem like a dumb question, but I am not entirely sure how to use the external tie hooks to tie my horses to the trailer. I experimented with tying Pony the other day (don't worry, the trailer was attached to the truck). What I ended up doing was tying him to one of the lower hooks and putting the hay bag on another of the lower hooks. The higher hooks are so high that I have to stand on the running board and even then I can barely reach them (they are just below the purple paint at the top). Also one of them is blocked by the side ramp window when it's open. The set in front, I couldn't reach the top hook at all because there's no running board there.

So, in theory, am I supposed to tie the horse to the top one and the hay bag to the lower one? I hope you can see, the lower one is a little higher than Pony's withers. Am I OK tying Pony to the lower one? I guess if I wanted to tie both horses to the same side, I'd use the two back ties (high and lower) and the two lower ties from the middle and front. Does that make sense?

I know I overthink everything, but I also know that if I don't think things through, I can make a mistake. I don't want to make a mistake that will hurt my horses.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would tie to the lower hook. I am not sure what the top hook is for.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I may be missing something but I do not see a higher hook on your trailer. I see the hooks that are meant for the lead ropes (horse shoe shaped to get a lead rope through) but no higher hooks.

My trailer has 3 ties on either side of the trailer. I do as you have done in the picture if I only have 1 horse on that side. If I have more than 1 horse on each side I hang my hay bag to the same hook that I have my horse tied too. We do not actually tie - we use something called "The Clip" for all of our horses.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK I circled the hook in this picture...


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I have no ideas and have only used the lower ones when I have been on trail rides with people. It must have a function right thought? That would have me curious too. It really irritates me when items have an obvious feature that I don't know the function of. Maybe ask the trailer company? Or maybe it is for something like this?: EasyCare HiTie Horse Trailer Tie System - Riding Warehouse

Although that comes with its own installation hardware.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm just guessing, but I'm assuming that higher hook is for hay nets. My reasoning is as a hay net empties it hangs lower and lower, and if I know anything about horses, they'll try to put their legs through it and get caught once it empties. Your net on the lower hook is already well with-in foot range, which would make me want to use the upper hook instead. Same with yours, @carshon - my gelding would take the first opportunity to put his foot into it and get stuck. It is beneficial for horses to eat lower of course, but if you have a horse like mine that likes any reason for special attention... I wouldn't dare like that.

I agree with @MeditativeRider as well, the higher hooks could be used for a system like the one shared or if you went camping you could probably even tie a highline from a tree to the trailer to have the horses hooked to.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For pony, you are fine to tie to that hook. Its appropriate for his size. For a full sized horse, I would use the higher hook. Yes, it is exceptionally high, but the old rule is to "tie as high as you can". If the horse were to pull back, it's less leverage for them. I don't like trailers where the tie hooks are low, like what @carshon has for a trailer. I think those are too low, IMO.

Also, for safety, always have all doors and windows CLOSED. It is always possible for a horse to somehow hook their halter or their leadrope on something.

I personally do not like how you have a closure apperatus (the same type of thing that closes your back door) that is right next to that spare tire. I never tie my horses by those things because I am always afraid they are going to get caught on it with a lead rope or halter, and panic and then bust/bend it.

For myself, I always use the Smart Tie clips. Should a horse pull back, it will let out (I can adjust the tension) and then it doesn't bust your tie rings on your trailer. My horses don't pull back often (maybe once or twice a year, they are tied to the trailer a lot!!!) but I feel it is safer on their heads and necks, and also less repairs my husband has to do on my trailer, LOL.
EDIT I now see that Carshon suggested these same clips! They are great.

Mine are snoozing here with their clips. And yup, my trailer is not hooked to anything (gasp!!!!) but it is blocked up appropriately on the wheels, and heavy enough. The horses aren't moving it.......


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think you're making any mistakes, there are different ways to use the trailer features. 
Since you have a pony, your setup is probably safe enough under supervision. With larger and more active horses, we always immediately close the doors after the horses are out. They might be dancing around, slipping on the ramps, banging into the sides of the open doors. So all of that gets shut up before we tie. I think it is more common that people close everything up for safety, which is why some of the tie rings are behind or near doors. With a 17 hand TB, that high ring near the back door is probably the only option we would use. With smaller horses and ponies you have more options. 

I'm not saying that what you are doing is dangerous, but just because I have seen a lot of bad things happen I would look at the setup in the photos and imagine a scenario.

A big gust of wind hits that open door, and rattles the whole trailer. Pony pulls back, and is stuck in that small space between the tire and open door. His lead is long enough to get it over the top of his neck, and now he's really panicking and thrashing his front legs, the hay net gets twirled around in the lead rope as well. With his front legs over the wheel well, his hind legs slip and he gets wedged under the trailer behind the tires. Hopefully the rope is not twisted around his neck and tightening while you are running for something to cut the rope, because with his whole weight on the slip knot you will not be able to pull it free.

I would see dangers in @carshon's situation, except the safety clip mitigates those, so the horses wouldn't end up getting stuck or trapped. 

I personally would close the doors, tie the hay net to the higher ring, and tie pony to the lower one with a shorter length of rope. That would be safer.
If I had more than one horse tied to the side, I would probably open the windows and attach the hay net to the bars inside so it was higher, and I'd attach the hay net with some type of flimsy clip or baling twine in case a horse got tangled in it. 

It's possible I am overly cautious, but I have seen horses get themselves into some situations I never could have imagined ahead of time. I make it so the horses can break everything and get away. Otherwise they will end up breaking things that shouldn't be broken anyway, and those things end up injuring them.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I never tie with hay bags. They learn early on, when tied, they are tied. Rest a foot and wait. 
With the way you are tying, it's WAY too long. They can get their head down, and a foot over that rope and instant wreck. 
Tie short, and high. Forget the hay bag, they won't starve.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I watched the videos they have on the trailer site, and see that the high clips are on all the trailers. I like that, you want to close the trailer up tight, windows and doors all shut. Then you can climb up on the running board and hook into the higher tie rings. I love the Smart Clips too and it saves you from having to try to reach high to tie the horse. The lower hooks are ok for pony but for horses the size of mine, I'd tie in the high ring and then tie the hay bag in the lower ones. It's a nice safety feature and it'd be nice on all trailers I think. That's a real nice trailer.

And now for the short person's point of view. I went out and looked at my Featherlite and noticed that it has a couple of high rings on it too. HUH! 'Mazing what you find when you look up.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the thoughtful responses. I will say, I have the lead rope tied in such a way that it will come undone if he pulls on it. Is that not enough in terms of him not getting caught up in it if he panics?

I agree with tying in such a way that they can free themselves if needed, at least my horses. They are all pretty mellow, and the one time Moonshine pulled back hard and snapped the clip on her lead rope, she just stood there looking a little bit confused. I can see them running away a few steps and then just stopping. But short of a bear charging out of the woods, I can't imagine them really running off. And even then I think they'd come back when called. So I do think it's more likely they would get hurt from being tied too hard than from running away.

Also he can't get his foot into the hay net, for what it's worth, as it's a slow-feed net with really small holes. But I take the point about it being low and him maybe getting tangled up in the rope.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That's a real nice trailer.


Thank you, I love my trailer. I got all the bells and whistles and then some -- I had them put extra tie hooks on the trailer because I thought, why not? Of course now I'm not sure what to do with them all LOL. There are extra tie hooks inside too, at different heights.

I might order a smart clip since everyone seems to like them. Are they similar to the horse blocker rings? They look kind of similar from the pictures.

Also I will definitely close it up before tying them in the future.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I might order a smart clip since everyone seems to like them. Are they similar to the horse blocker rings?
> 
> Also I will definitely close it up before tying them in the future.


Same principal but the Smart Tie is easier to use, IMO and it seems to be sturdier for trailering and such. I prefer it. They're also less expensive.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the thoughtful responses. I will say, I have the lead rope tied in such a way that it will come undone if he pulls on it. Is that not enough in terms of him not getting caught up in it if he panics?
> 
> I agree with tying in such a way that they can free themselves if needed, at least my horses. They are all pretty mellow, and the one time Moonshine pulled back hard and snapped the clip on her lead rope, she just stood there looking a little bit confused. I can see them running away a few steps and then just stopping. But short of a bear charging out of the woods, I can't imagine them really running off. And even then I think they'd come back when called. So I do think it's more likely they would get hurt from being tied too hard than from running away.
> 
> Also he can't get his foot into the hay net, for what it's worth, as it's a slow-feed net with really small holes. But I take the point about it being low and him maybe getting tangled up in the rope.


I can't visualize how the rope would come undone if he pulled. Wouldn't the knot slide up and close off the loop? The way a rope slides under extreme pressure might not occur in the same sequence you expect when releasing a rope slowly.

In my experience, quick release knots are extremely difficult to release if a horse has pulled back. I've run into the situation where I wasn't strong enough to release it after the horse had put all their weight on it and it tightened to an extreme measure. 
I've also had the snaps break on lead ropes, and also seen where the O rings stretched and broke, and even the stitching on nylon halters gave way under pressure. 

I think it is always healthy to have a horse eating before and after exercise, and also promotes positive emotions about trailering and working. I'm an advocate for feeding during travel and when horses are tied, unless you are tacking up within a couple of minutes and riding off.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the thoughtful responses. I will say, I have the lead rope tied in such a way that it will come undone if he pulls on it. Is that not enough in terms of him not getting caught up in it if he panics?


It is not. You'd be amazed how quick they can get the ropes all knotted up when they freak out. I've found out the hard way that the "quick release" knot, isn't. It will jam up and you better have a knife. 

Same thing for those emergency release turtle snaps? Yeah, not good at all. If you put it up top where the horse can't get you, if you're short like me, you can't reach it. And they get stuck. If you put it at the end of the trailer tie where you clip into the halter? You can get killed trying to get to the snap. Ask me how close I came to death and how many times I got hit in the face when a horse panicked and beat me with her head and front hooves when she sat back. NOPE. I was trying to get to the panic snap so she could get free. Tie short, tie high. And pray that there are no bears or noseeums to freak out about.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Alright, I've ordered two of the safe clips. I'm interested to see how they work!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

gottatrot said:


> In my experience, quick release knots are extremely difficult to release if a horse has pulled back.


Hmm, OK, that's interesting. I tie Teddy like this and he always gets the knots out, but he tends to just sort of walk back and forth, or he tosses his head, until they come out. Now that I think about it, Moonshine was tied like that when she pulled back, and the metal clip broke rather than the knot coming undone. Teddy doesn't like being tied but he's never pulled back. He just gets the knot loose. Of course, then just like Moonshine he tends to just stand around and wait until someone comes over and notices it. I like my horses. They are overall really easy.  

So, yeah, we'll see how these safe clips work!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

gottatrot said:


> I think it is always healthy to have a horse eating before and after exercise, and also promotes positive emotions about trailering and working.


I will fully admit that my sense of direction is not up to snuff. I started to ride in new places quite a bit and had sometimes problems finding my way back. Since my mare knows that there is yummy food waiting at the trailer, I only have to tell her "go back to the trailer" and let her do her thing. 😁 She will also remind me that there would be a shorter way on trails I know well and decide to make a little detour. Much to her disappointment!🤣


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Hmm, OK, that's interesting. I tie Teddy like this and he always gets the knots out, but he tends to just sort of walk back and forth, or he tosses his head, until they come out. Now that I think about it, Moonshine was tied like that when she pulled back, and the metal clip broke rather than the knot coming undone. Teddy doesn't like being tied but he's never pulled back. He just gets the knot loose. Of course, then just like Moonshine he tends to just stand around and wait until someone comes over and notices it. I like my horses. They are overall really easy.
> 
> So, yeah, we'll see how these safe clips work!


LOL! I've got a couple who are very good at untying themselves. Skippy is the BEST. He can even work a halter off over his ears and has greeted me at the back of the trailer, totally untied with no halter on. He's a crack up. Goldie is another one and she can undo the chains on the gates too. She lets herself in and out at will and lets her friends out for company. They're hilarious. 

But those quick release knots are designed for a human to grab a tail of rope and a quick yank and they should release. That's great as long as the horse doesn't pull back and set the knots hard. Once a 1000 lb horse has tightened up the knots, a 100 lb human has no way to undo it, quickly, short of cutting the rope. I've also had the blasted clips break when they pull back too, usually the older clips.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Also he can't get his foot into the hay net, for what it's worth, as it's a slow-feed net with really small holes. But I take the point about it being low and him maybe getting tangled up in the rope.


One thing to consider, if you ever go riding with friends and they tie their horses, if those horses have front shoes they can catch on hay nets as well.

Since your trailer is brand-spanking new, I also recommend using rope halters with absolutely NO metal clasps on them if you want your trailer to stay in the condition it is. I'm sure you can imagine my stepdad's face when he discovered that my friends horse scratched her head on the side of the trailer while wearing a traditional nylon halter... The metal hardware left deep scratches on the side of our then brand new 4-Star trailer. She wasn't allowed to tie that horse until she swapped that halter for a rope halter.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

when I tie a hay net I put a two headed snap on it, run the snap through the tie ring then down to the bottom of the net run it though a couple of holes then pull up tight so the bottom is raised up and then snap to the tie ring so the bottom of the net will not hang down even when they finish the hay, the net is not hanging down where they can get tangled up in it, if the net is long loop a couple of times 
Also I would close any doors of the trailer that the horses are close to, that upper door by Pony I would close so he can't bump his head on it if he gets under it, also I would not have a tie rope too long as a horse can put his head down and bring it up under the rope with the rope ending up over his ears


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Higher is for hay and lower is for horse. I don't like the placement. I don't know why they aren't on the other side where hopefully you wouldn't have doors or spare tires or anything else interfering potentially with safety. I'd also not tie with windows/side doors open if they are that close to them. Back door would depend on whether that door swings to the side.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

There are another three on the other side. I had him tied on this side because it's where I was working and I wanted to keep an eye on him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

ACinATX said:


> I will say, I have the lead rope tied in such a way that it will come undone if he pulls on it. Is that not enough in terms of him not getting caught up in it if he panics?
> 
> Also he can't get his foot into the hay net, for what it's worth, as it's a slow-feed net with really small holes. But I take the point about it being low and him maybe getting tangled up in the rope.


Not safe at all. He should never be able to get himself loose. A slip knot is for *you *to quickly get them undone. Tie high. Tie short. Be aware that even with a slip knot some materials bind when a horse pulls back and the knot is no longer an easy pull to freedom. The clips are nice. Tie blockers as well. You never want a horse that can release themselves as you may find your horse decides that is an option and wanders off.

Even small holes if he had shoes on could be a problem. Most hay nets are draw close which means one continuous loop that he could get his foot in. Been there, had to cut a horse that flipped in a trailer out of an entanglement from a net tied too low where the leg ended up through that loop all because of an owner not willing to stand up to an employee. No shoes on the horse. Draft horse. Two in the trailer at the time. Dislocated torn up shoulder as a result. Blessed there were no worse injuries to myself and only bumps and bruises to the two horses.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm sure others have said, but in case not...

*Close the door first please before you tie any animal under or near something they can get hung up on/in with a lead.
_Please, oh please close the doors and if you have drop-down windows secure them closed before tying a animal.._
*Tie your hay bag on high hooks, if that means you need to use the running board...now you know why it is designed to be their. As Woodhaven described is how I also tie mine off so less slap against the trailer side, and the bag as it empties also stays close to the trailer and is supported up, off the ground and away from hooves being entangled.
*Tie who ever with a quick release knot of your choosing and with a shorter tether so they can not get into trouble as Pony exhibits signs of about to do...
*Tie the haynet and secure the animal under that net...you have several hooks for several horses to be tied side-by-side on the trailer..

I look at your pictures and see if Pony took a slight step or lean forward his lead tied by would potentially catch under the tire...
Oh lord, you never want to see that fight occur...
Its fine to use that side of the trailer to tie from, but do so with shorter tethers for the safety of your animals.
🐴...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We all like to think we know our horses well enough to know how they will respond in any given situation but we can't know that nor the situations they may end up faced with. It isn't that they won't respond as expected most of the time it's the time they don't you are tying for. I've learned in all these years that you also have to protect yourself and your animals from the unintentional stupidity of other people.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the thoughtful responses. I will say, I have the lead rope tied in such a way that it will come undone if he pulls on it. Is that not enough in terms of him not getting caught up in it if he panics?


I get that he's a pony so he might not be able to pull back as hard, but I have seen quick release knots be TOO TIGHT to release when a full size horse pulls back and means it. And sometimes if they pull that hard, you will break the tie hook on your trailer. Are your hooks aluminum? Or steel? Honestly, you want those hooks to BREAK. Because if they don't, and the horse pulls back hard enough, now they could possibly blow a hole in the side of your trailer (seen that too). Another reason why I love the safe tie clips so much.



ACinATX said:


> I might order a smart clip since everyone seems to like them. Are they similar to the horse blocker rings? They look kind of similar from the pictures.


Very similar but you can adjust the smart clips. I feel like the tie blocker rings are "too loose". They horse can too easily let out slack. Very easily. With the Smart Tie hooks, you can adjust the tension so that they have to pull pretty hard to get any lead out ... but they still will in those situations where you want them too.

For the record, I tie mine with hay nets all the time. But I try to keep them tied as high as I can, so they are less likely to get a shoe caught in the net if they would happen to paw high enough. Plus, I use the cheapo "no rock climbing" hooks from walmart so I would like to think the hook would just bust if they would actually get tangled in the hay bag somehow. 

When my horses are standing tied to the trailer all day, they need to have munchy hay in front of them. It's much better for their stomachs.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish I had a tie ring on my trailer that high, I would use it all of the time. I had a mare that would set back sometimes and that would keep her from getting any king of leverage.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I have liked reading all these opinions and find it all interesting and informative. I think I am like @Zimalia22 and don't fool with the haynets. I have no where to put them as I drive because my trailer was a 4-horse with one 2 horse area taken away to make living quarters. I don't want hay in my living quarters and I don't want to take a whole bale of hay in the back of my truck, just for a day ride. So, the horses have learned, before and after the ride (which is never very long 'cause I have kids and things to do), they don't eat. 



ClearDonkey said:


> I also recommend using rope halters with absolutely NO metal clasps on them if you want your trailer to stay in the condition it is. I'm sure you can imagine my stepdad's face when he discovered that my friends horse scratched her head on the side of the trailer while wearing a traditional nylon halter... The metal hardware left deep scratches on the side of our then brand new 4-Star trailer. She wasn't allowed to tie that horse until she swapped that halter for a rope halter.


I've been told by several people, and read it on Horse Forum, not to trailer with a rope halter. Anyone have any opinions on that one?

Well, @ACinATX , it certainly was NOT a dumb question by a newbie as there are many opinions and I think we've all learned something. I am so glad you brought it up!

I was thinking those high rings would be for those high ties, like someone suggested. @phantomhorse13 uses them before and after her endurance rides. I was also thinking people might attach canopies to those rings to give their horses shade if tied for a long time.


----------

